# coils dry hitting



## gertvanjoe (28/12/15)

ok so I'm bummed . Received my new coils from fasttech today and tried the second one already but anything other than a quick drag leaves me solid burned . It seems the coils are properly soaked so I am figuring it's not a dry hit .... well I don't know anymore


----------



## Silver (28/12/15)

What coils are they @gertvanjoe ?
What tank and at what power?


----------



## shaunnadan (28/12/15)

What coil, for which tank and what power used ?


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/12/15)

Tried various things with the silicon washer, even taking it out .... 

Crap wick ?


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/12/15)

Protank Mini . Normal 1.5 with silica ? wick . Watts : 5.6W


----------



## Silver (28/12/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Protank Mini . Normal 1.5 with silica ? wick . Watts : 5.6W



At that low power i would suspect something very wrong with the coils or wicks
Or just duds. 
Do you have the link on FT for those coils?


----------



## Neal (28/12/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Protank Mini . Normal 1.5 with silica ? wick . Watts : 5.6W



Mate, have had many bad experiences with 1.5 Kangertech coils, not from fastech, but in general. Have in past bought pack of 5 in which 3 did not even fire. Kangertech seem to have issues with quality control on these coils specifically (if the coils you got are genuine). Sorry boetie.


----------

